
The Proposed 700 Billion Dollar Bailout Compared to Other Items in the US Budget - chaostheory
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2008/09/28/weekinreview/20080928_MARSH_GRFK.html?scp=1&sq=federal%20rescues&st=cse
======
MicahWedemeyer
Wow. That really puts it in perspective. You hear the term "billion" and
"trillion" thrown around so much that you stop hearing it.

